# Hello. From BKK.



## akra (Jun 23, 2019)

Hello Bro. my name is TOM age 34 from Bangkok. Thailand.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello Tom. What brings you here ? Are you a Freemason ?


----------



## akra (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello Bloke.  I believe in fate and the eyes of wisdom. 

late year.
I inherited from my grandfather. Is a heroic coin From the war And I met the freemason symbol on the coin. (My Avatar) After that, a strange incident occurred. Like I can't control myself There is something called Understanding of wisdom I intend to come to the freemasonry to find knowledge and understanding of the existence of life.

Thank Bloke. for your advice.


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 3, 2019)

akra said:


> Hello Bloke.  I believe in fate and the eyes of wisdom.
> 
> late year.
> I inherited from my grandfather. Is a heroic coin From the war And I met the freemason symbol on the coin. (My Avatar) After that, a strange incident occurred. Like I can't control myself There is something called Understanding of wisdom I intend to come to the freemasonry to find knowledge and understanding of the existence of life.
> ...


If you're looking into joining the fraternity I'd recommend checking with the lodge in Bangkok.

Here:
https://www.lodgestjohnbangkok.com/


----------



## bro.william (Jul 6, 2019)

I began my trek to freemasonry when I inherited my grandfather's masonic ring.  After that got the gears moving in my brain, I started paying attention to local guys whom I knew to be masons, listening to what they said about their experiences with the lodge when they occasionally offered a comment or two, and then finally (when I was ready) telling a couple of masons whom I knew reasonably well that I'd be interested in joining.  It all went rather quickly from there.  If you don't know any local masons (or don't think you know any!), do reach out to the local lodge, as the above post suggests, and just see what happens from there.


----------



## akra (Jul 24, 2019)

Matt Ross said:


> If you're looking into joining the fraternity I'd recommend checking with the lodge in Bangkok.
> 
> Here:
> https://www.lodgestjohnbangkok.com/



Thank You. Matt. I will try to Contact.


----------



## akra (Oct 15, 2019)

bro.william said:


> I began my trek to freemasonry when I inherited my grandfather's masonic ring.  After that got the gears moving in my brain, I started paying attention to local guys whom I knew to be masons, listening to what they said about their experiences with the lodge when they occasionally offered a comment or two, and then finally (when I was ready) telling a couple of masons whom I knew reasonably well that I'd be interested in joining.  It all went rather quickly from there.  If you don't know any local masons (or don't think you know any!), do reach out to the local lodge, as the above post suggests, and just see what happens from there.



Bro. William 

If Local Community focus High Level Profile only. And call to another is a “Sneak”


----------



## Elexir (Oct 15, 2019)

akra said:


> Bro. William
> 
> If Local Community focus High Level Profile only. And call to another is a “Sneak”



The problem is your use of brothers in a masonic context.
Unless you are a Mason yourself you cant call us brothers as you have not yet been initiated into .
the brotherhood of masonry.
The reason why you are called a cowan is that through your use of brother is pretending to be a Mason.


----------



## akra (Oct 15, 2019)

Elexir said:


> The problem is your use of brothers in a masonic context.
> Unless you are a Mason yourself you cant call us brothers as you have not yet been initiated into .
> the brotherhood of masonry.
> The reason why you are called a cowan is that through your use of brother is pretending to be a Mason.





Must use only my fate. Right ?


----------



## Elexir (Oct 15, 2019)

akra said:


> Must use only my fate. Right ?



Your fate does not change anything. You might be a Mason at heart but until you have been initiated you are not part of the masonic brotherhood and cant use the term brother to refer to other Mason.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 15, 2019)

Probably just another Troll.


----------



## bro.william (Oct 15, 2019)

I think there's a language thing going on here, primarily, combined with a lack of understanding.  I could be wrong, but I'm not reading ill will or bad faith into it without further evidence.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 15, 2019)

bro.william said:


> I think there's a language thing going on here, primarily, combined with a lack of understanding.  I could be wrong, but I'm not reading ill will or bad faith into it without further evidence.



Im not reading in any ill will myself. Im just commenting on why he was called sneak/cowan. I know myself that language can be tricky.


----------



## bro.william (Oct 17, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Im not reading in any ill will myself. Im just commenting on why he was called sneak/cowan. I know myself that language can be tricky.


I was just responding to the troll comment.


----------

